# Noises. Squeaking/Squawking. What does it mean?



## shadow (Feb 22, 2009)

We bought our two new Cockatiels home yesterday evening, and they've already started making noises, just I'm not sure what they mean.
It appears they are talking to eachother in some way, and it's a short squeak, about a second long, with 2 'sylables' if you like. It ends on a slightly higher note. 
They seem to be doing it when apart or one's eating, and then they chaese eachother around the cage a bit.
So, what are they up to?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I wish I could speak tiel but can't  I would take a guess that it is a grumpy noise, since they chase each other after. Spike has a short chirp that I find he makes when he is grumpy. I also know that hissing is done when grumpy or scared aswell at least that is what I find with Spike. He also makes the kiss noise I taught him when he is scared or stuck and wants me to save him  Hope this helps


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

They might just be sorting themselves out. My boys did the same thing when I introduced Quinn. I can't say they're fond of each other, but they live together peacefully now.

They're in a new place, and it's perfectly normal for them to want to vocalise and sort out their pecking order, so to speak, especially if they lived with other birds or didn't live with each other all previously.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it sounds similar to how mine contact call , if they don't get a response then they'll get louder (this isn't just for the birds, they will eventually do it for us humans as well ) 

I have a couple who will get extremely loud (imagine them screaming like humans lol) if i do not acknowledge that i hear them "talking" to me 

and even know i can be right there in front of them (taking care of the cage below the one male who does it to me the most) he doesn't care that he is piercing my ear drums with his loud calls, he just wants my attention and he wants it when he demands it - but all i am allowed to do is talk to him, He doesn't allow me to touch him but thats ok, I know he still likes me or he wouldn't call for me all the time and "yell" for me when i don't jump when he tells me to lol(ok he doesn't really tell me to jump but he might as well lol)


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Its cockatiel sonar... they "ping" back and forth to make sure they know where the other one is at all times... Mine do it constantly both with each other and with me...


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine barely says anything.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like part of the common male song. Some ppl refer to it as the car alarm call. They will do it to greet the morning. To announce their maleness or just do it like a constant murmur. Mine do it all a lot. I have a few times of day that are a little more peaceful than others. But not many!


----------

